# Gentle Giants Rescue



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

This morning I had an email from a friend who wants an Irish Wolfhound. She sent me a link to this rescue organization to see what I thought, but I have never heard of it. It seems suspicious to me, so I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it. It seems to me like they're just using "rescue" as a euphemism for "puppy mill." Here are some things which raised red flags:

1. Seemingly neverending supply of purebred _puppies_, including those of uncommon breeds like Tibetan Mastiffs and Silken Windhounds. 

2. Proudly promoting mixed breed dogs under stupid names, such as the "Sasquatch" and others.

3. Their adoption contract stipulates that the adopter must feed a brand of food that they approve. They also produce their own brand of food, so we can all guess which brand of food will be the only one to meet their requirements.

4. They say that their adoption fees range from $490 - $990. That seems a bit exorbitant for a rescue. 

That's just what I noticed from a cursory view of their site. If I'm wrong about them, I'm sorry. But based on what I've seen so far, I wouldn't feel comfortable telling my friend that adopting from this place would be okay. Does anyone have any experience with them or know someone who has?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Your gut is right...total puppy mill. The "ranch" is near enough to my house that I had it in my head to go there once. The crazy lady who runs the place told me on the phone that I had to commit to buying a dog if I wanted to visit because there is no browsing allowed. I thought that was bizarre and told her I wasn't interested. Further research into the matter pulled up this website.

I do have to say that they were once legit. They really did (and may still do) rescue, but now they also breed these random giant dog mixes.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

They make people commit to buying a dog before seeing and interacting with it? That is completely insane. Thanks for that link. I will forward it to my friend.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Your right, it's nothing but a pm. If you do a quick google search on it, you will find many horror stories. There was a lady that was on another forum I'm on and she had sent her wolfhound there because she couldn't afford a surgery that he needed. They had promised to do the surgery blah, blah, blah. The dog is still there, has fathered several litters and still hasn't gotten the surgery he needed.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

According to Tracy, the woman who runs the place, you tell her what you're looking for and she selects half a dozen dogs that seem appropriate. When you arrive, she brings them out one by one and you choose from that selection. She was very clear that no other browsing would be allowed and that if you come to visit, you better be taking a dog home.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yech... GGR is one of the most hated... HATED rescues to us Great Dane lovers and all Giant Breed lovers on my other forums. 

We have weekly newsletters and so much info about GGR. Blegh! I'm sorry I cant get my words straight on this topic, it just gets me so damned upset and so many people still fall for their disgusting ploy. 

Please make sure your friend RUNS and RUNS FAR AWAY from GGR! Heart break will only be in their future if she/he sticks with them. 
Nessa

Something to look through...
http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/index.php


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, they have a TON of available dogs. I hope they aren't all housed in the same place...

EDIT: Nevermind, I looked at the other website and it seems like they are all just left loose (with many not S/N) in one big pack. Is that for real?!

EDIT2: They have Cresties and Xolos too?!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have checked them out in the past too. They even got some press from Animal Planet because the husband of Tracy is the guy who used to play Robin in the Batman TV show. It is NOT a rescue that I would ever deal with or recommend to anyone. Like stated above. Do a search you will find enough Horror stories from that place to keep you reading for days.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

My issue is: "a California non-profit 501(c)(3) public benefit corporation"

This is a for profit breeder that scammed their way into getting the above status so if you buy from them, it will be a tax write off.

But this doesn't suprise me. This is a form of systematic corruption that is everywhere now but that rant is for another forum


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

""Stanley" - Wheaton Irish Wolfhound Great Dane English Mastiff male puppy"

What in the world? Red flag enough for me.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I've read a bit on the gentlegiantnews.com link provided above. The stories are messed up. I've already forwarded this info to my friend, who was rightly horrified. She won't be contacting them about adopting one of their dogs. It's pathetic that Animal Planet would promote such a place just because it is operated by some washed up actor from an old TV show.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep...scam, puppy mill...whatever you want to call them they are NOT a rescue or reputable adoption agency.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I live near Norco and have followed these people for a while and the thing that maybe makes me feel the most sad about the situation is that they USED to be a rescue. In fact, I think they still do some rescue work, but the other stuff they're doing is so screwy that it totally overshadows anything positive they might try.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

upendi'smommy said:


> Your right, it's nothing but a pm. If you do a quick google search on it, you will find many horror stories. There was a lady that was on another forum I'm on and she had sent her wolfhound there because she couldn't afford a surgery that he needed. They had promised to do the surgery blah, blah, blah. The dog is still there, has fathered several litters and still hasn't gotten the surgery he needed.


I was going to mention him... 

His name was/is Binn and it was terrible. We tried to warn his owner that GG was a sham but she sent him anyways in hopes they would get him his surgery and a good home. He's still there to this day, listed on their site. It's been at least 3 years now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I was going to mention him...
> 
> His name was/is Binn and it was terrible. We tried to warn his owner that GG was a sham but she sent him anyways in hopes they would get him his surgery and a good home. He's still there to this day, listed on their site. It's been at least 3 years now.


That is so sad. My heart breaks for Binn's owner. They have got to be broken hearted. What a sin to pose as help for an animal only to steal him and use him for your own financial gain. Shame on them. That poor dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It was just a bad situation all around. Poor Binn, though, and I know his former owner feels terrible about what happened.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you Laurelin. I came around after that had happened, but I did come across the story somehow and it had really gotten to me and prompted me to look into Gentle Giants.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's add to that that Binn is an IW.. who could possibly have sired any IW puppy coming out of there..


----------

